# Bedtime routine



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Jeanette

My little boy is now 3 months old. Until now we have had a very flexible approach to sleeping, eating etc and I have let him find his own routine. I breast feed on demand although he seems to have settled into a 3-4 hour routine during the day and will go longer between feeds at night but is still demanding 2 (occasionally 1) night feeds.  

I am now trying to establish a bedtime routine and have found that I am able to get him down in his crib upstairs as early as 7pm but only if he doesn't sleep after the 4pm feed. 

He usually has a sleep about 1- 1.5 hours after most feeds. This has caused problems at bedtime recently as he has a feed for example at 4pm and then if he sleeps for half an hour at about 5.30/6pm I have no chance of getting him straight down after his 7pm feed.

Is it unfair to keep him awake after the 4pm feed??We have managed it on the last 2 evenings but only with some grizzling and he is clearly over tired by the time he feeds at 7pm and then goes to bed.

I am seeing my HV tomorrow but your thoughts would be much appreciated.

Many thanks

Nicky x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Nicky

How did you get on today??

jxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Jeanette

He had a very unsettled day yesterday. Short feeds, short naps, lots of crying but trying to smile through it - bless him. HV thought it might be 7-10 day post jab symptoms??

Despite a few unsettled days (yesterday was worst) he has still been going to bed at about 7.30pm ish. Last night he managed to go off despite sleeping from 4.30pm-6pm!!!

This morning he woke at 7.30am (earlier than usual) and then went back to sleep about 15 mins later for 1.5 hours (w/out a feed)!! This is unusual  - normally he stays awake for 2 hours after he wakes then has a sleep.

He is all over the place at the moment so maybe I should post again in a few weeks as it seems he is trying to settle into a new routine of sleeping longer at night which I suppose must have an impact on daytime naps/feeding. BTW his daytime feeds have been strange the last few days too. He will cry for a feed then only bf for 5-10 minutes very fussily. He seems satisfied afterwards though. He is a big boy (over 16lb) so I am not worried yet. 

Nicky x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Nicky

It could be post jabs, him adjusting sleeping pattern..etc!!

Please do post again so we can see whats happening in a couple of weeks

Jxx


----------

